# Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies - Jax, FL - Box 12 Race - 8/3/07



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Box 12 Race - Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies - Jax, FL - 8/3/07*

It's time for a little wing car racing!!

By popular demand ..... And the fact that a good number of people have bought Box 12 cars recently ..... *Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, FL will be holding it's *First Box 12 race on Friday, August 3rd at 7:30pm.*

Quick Rules ....

Following *My Series* rules for Box 12/15
Spray Glue - - *NO GLUE MAY BE ADDED TO THE TRACK*

For more information, call Buddy or Jeremy at (904) 722-3995


----------



## jax-red-evo9 (May 30, 2007)

this will be a lot of fun


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting Rollin.


Rules: They are not that difficult to follow but for the ones who like to work in the gray areas here are the rules for you. 

Chassis

Any USRA approved Boxstock chassis (Really any wire or steel chassis)

Motors

Group 12 or below motors only. Must be commercially available and meet all USRA manufacturing specifications. No modifications allowed except for the following:

1) May add or change end bell or can screws
2) May dye armature
3) May re-true commentator
4) May re-zap magnets
5) May super glue magnets in place (No epoxy)
6) May change motor brushes
7) May use any (3) coil springs
8) Armatures must retain original tag
9) Magnet dimensions must fall into the following:
a) .500” in length
b) .150” in width
c) .550” in height

10) Must use one piece magnets
11) Magnets may not contain “rare earth materials”
12) No quad magnets allowed 
13) Can and endbell must be mass produced
14) Armature minimum diameter is .513”. Armature maximum diameter is .518” 
15) Armature minimum length .350”
16) No shunt wires allowed
17) No ball bearings
18) Cannot add endbell heat sinks
19) Minimum air gap is .528”..

Body Specifications

Any commercially available wing type bodies

Weight

Complete car must weigh a minimum of 72 grams

Axles/Tires/Wheels

Light front wheels allowed. Rear axle can be 3/32” in diameter.


----------

